# new saw for xmas



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

And a Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

I have that same saw. You're going to love it!

Jason


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 1023SLWX and I am very happy. The router wing is great. I built a fence on the table saw fence that works great. Merry Christmas! I did swap out the belts for notched V-belts and it's a lot smoother on starup. Shut down still shudders just a little for me.


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice saw! 

I own grizzlys G0605X1, haven't had the chance to quick post a review on it yet. But when I do, lots of good things to say about it!! You'll be very impressed with grizzlys higher end table saws such as the one above.


----------



## jackd942 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the same saw and love it as I know you will. The only thing is that I ordered the 7 ft rails a couple of months ago to increase the capacity for a cabinet job I have been doing. Great saw!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Congrats! That is a beauty!!


----------



## 76winger (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on the new saw


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations! On Grizzly products in general there appears to be no middle ground. Some people have great experiences with them and love them (including me) and others hate them.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the saw you will love it. I've had the 1023slx for over 5 years and not an ounce of trouble. I also have their 17"HD BS, Horizontal boring machine, and 12" jointer. All very good products! Enjoy the toy!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on your new saw! I've got a very similar Shop Fox, and am really happy with it.

Did you know there's an aftermarket riving knife that'll fit your saw called the Bolt On Ripping Knife (BORK)? A fellow woodworker named Bob Ross (Walnutacrewoodworking.com) developed it. I've had one installed since right after I got the saw in August of 2008….once setup it works really well. 
!


----------

